# partition problem



## roelof (Jun 26, 2011)

When I want to install FreeBSD and do the guided partition I get a GTP partition scheme. But my computer cannot work with it. So what is the best choice to make now?

Roelof


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 26, 2011)

GPT should be backwards compatible with almost everything.  What happens on your unidentified computer?

You could install 8-STABLE, which still uses sysinstall and sets up MBR partitioning.  Otherwise, boot the FreeBSD 9 install CD as a live CD and use fdisk(8) and bsdlabel(8) from there, then boot into the installer and tell it to use the existing setup.  (Disk Setup On FreeBSD)


----------



## roelof (Jun 26, 2011)

When I do this on my AMD 4 K8 machine with 1G memory and I choose with easybcd FreeBSD then the computer reboots.

I will try to use fdisk and bsdlabel.
Thanks for the tip.

Roelof

Edit 1: Can I easily upgrade to version 9 if I install version 8?


----------



## rusty (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes, it would mean make one small alteration, /usr/src/UPDATING would be worth checking though.


----------

